# My experience with Vitamin E for Acne Scars



## 4getmeNot (Feb 27, 2009)

for the past 2 months, i've been using proactiv &amp; taking a sulfate med my doc prescribed which i'm happy to say my acne is finally under control!!! now i'm on the quest to get rid of my acne scars/marks that were left behind...

for the past month, i've been using the neutrogena acne mark fading peel 2-3 times a week, as well as breaking open the vitamin e capsules using them in the am &amp; pm, applying directly to the marks....and it has been working wonderfully!






my skin appears to be a lot softer &amp; smoother, and the marks have lightened a bunch &amp; are less noticeable. i don't know if it's been the combo of using the peel with the vitamin e or what, but i'm quite impressed! i'm going to keep using them to see how much more results i'll get...

just wanted to share cause i know some of you girls have posted wondering about how to get rid of those marks, give the capsules a try! the key is to use them consistently!


----------



## candygalore (Feb 27, 2009)

thank you for this post, actually i have seeing a bending proactive machine in the mall how cool is that i guess is a new thing.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 27, 2009)

Good for you! I suppose if it can work for acne scars it can work other ones too. Thanks for posting


----------



## magosienne (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, nice ! I'll definitely try that.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 28, 2009)

For some reason, oils donÃ¨t really gel with my face





Ive tried applying Vitamin E oil , Rose hip oil on my face in the past, it didnt work hence it aggravated my breakouts.I tried taking EPO pills, also caused big cysts to appear...:


----------



## magosienne (Feb 28, 2009)

That's too bad ! Too powerful for your skin ?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's too bad ! Too powerful for your skin ? Im not sure if its too powerful or what, but I guess they just don't work on me.I went to dermato last month , he prescribed me fish oil supplement for dry skin.I ignored it


----------



## magosienne (Mar 2, 2009)

Fish oil is nice, but i hate it has to come from salmon.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes its a mixture of fish and borage oil it seems, Altean brand, said to be a good one.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 4, 2009)

thankssssssssss so much for this post! I'm gonna try and start using the Vitamin E!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 4, 2009)

i dont have acne scars, but i have stretch marks (who dosent) that are pretty bad due to the steroids for my psoriasis, i may have to try the acne scar peels on them... even though they are on my hips lol


----------

